# Autotrail GVW



## buzzb (Sep 26, 2010)

Might be a stupid question but which is correct?.
The weight plate under the bonnet of my Autotrail is telling me that the GVW is 4250k on the converters plate, identical to the Fiat rating on vehicle plate, but my log book is saying its 4005k.
Which one is correct or doesn't it make a difference?   

Auto trail plate:- GVW 4250K

GTW 5290K

Axel 1 2100k

Axel 2 2400k

Max towing weight 1040k


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Autotrail has recently increased the rear axle weight, GVW and GTW of the Frontier range so I would get the V5 updated to the correct GVW. 4,250kg is the new GVW whereas 4,005 was the old weight. I therefore imagine that the supplying dealer has wrongly recorded the weight when the V5 was applied for. You need to send the existing V5 to DVLA with the new GVW noted in whatever box it is together with proof that the originally reported weight was wrong. If you got a letter from the supplying dealer confirming their error then I would have thought that would suffice. Might also be worthwhile taking a picture of the Autotrail weight plate and including that with a covering letter to DVLA.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Autotrail has recently increased the rear axle weight, GVW and GTW of the Frontier range so I would get the V5 updated to the correct GVW. 4,250kg is the new GVW whereas 4,005 was the old weight. I therefore imagine that the supplying dealer has wrongly recorded the weight when the V5 was applied for. You need to send the existing V5 to DVLA with the new GVW noted in whatever box it is together with proof that the originally reported weight was wrong. If you got a letter from the supplying dealer confirming their error then I would have thought that would suffice. Might also be worthwhile taking a picture of the Autotrail weight plate and including that with a covering letter to DVLA.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Agree fully with above.. Dealer has made an error !!
My 2005 apache 700 was 3850kg, my friend has a 2008 model and that is 4005 (or 4050) kg.
The new model, mine is 2012, is now 4250kg....


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, our Autotrail was the same 4005 on the log book, 4250 on the plate, took photos of the plate then sent log book with photos and a letter to DVLA who sent a new log book with the correct weight on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You will see in section 7 on your V5 there is a box no 22 for change in revenue weight.... When I had my old van upgraded I just entered the new weight and handed it in at the local DVLA office as I was passing..
A new V5 and tax disc was sent....

As mentioned above, if you decide to do it yourself maybe complete the box, take a copy.. Post to DVLA with a photograph of your weight plate and a note saying registered wrongly by dealer...


----------



## buzzb (Sep 26, 2010)

*gvw*

many thanks to you all for your help on this, I did sent Auto trail an email and they checked their records and confirmed that it was the correct GVW4250 on plate under bonnet, But had not altered weights in brochure as these different chassis weights had only just come into force, unfortunately it made no difference to the towing capacity.

:roll: :roll:


----------

